# Sparks, Storm, Sun teams to beat



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=169026



sportsline said:


> The Los Angeles Sparks made the biggest offseason deal, acquiring three-time All-Star Chamique Holdsclaw, and once again look like the team to beat in the WNBA.<br /><br />View the Entire Article<br />


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Honestly I don't see any team beating the Sparks. Holdsclaw just puts this team over the top.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Honestly I don't see any team beating the Sparks. Holdsclaw just puts this team over the top.


Yeah, She had a good start to the season yesterday. They are going to be awfully tough..I'm also glad to see Mique feeling good again. depression aint no joke, and it can happen to anyone.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I caught the last part of the Sparks game on ABC and they looked pretty damn good.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

They got it together against a Storm team that was flat self-destructing on the floor.

The Sparks looked like crap at the beginning of the game...they couldn't hit a shot...I don't even know if they had a field goal percentage at the 8 minute mark of the first half. But, Ole Buddy Bibby hit the Storm with a major league zone defense and the tide turned.

Holdsclaw did look much better in the second half...I was at the game and was wondering if she was going to take it over. The Sparks will be OK...the Storm, well...the jury is still out on that one.

I also saw the Comets on Sunday and they looked better than either the Sparks or the Storm; Minny is not going to be a slouch either with the Big Girl in the middle. The Twin Towers will be for real.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Sparks are definetly the team to beat.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Comets are going to be THE team to beat. Book it. :wink:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ladies hoops don't get me hyped up. Even when Sparks won two champsionships I wasn't all excited, though, happy for'em since they're in La La Land.

Good to know they are the team to beat. :wink:


----------



## whatsshakin (May 8, 2005)

Man sparks are the only WNBA team IMO that looks like they play professinally some of the other teams do alot of the things used in regular ol' pickup games .


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So when Snow or Lyttle throw one down, that will make the game less like a pick up game for you?

Man, the ladies play fundamental basketball. That is why there are running arguements about the gals that can dunk, even bringing it in to a game. The purist...of which the Great Bill Russell is one...love the WNBA and the way the women play because they do play a more team oriented style, mostly below the rim.

If it is not for you...OK...but don't hate on something you probably haven't even give a good chance. If you see one of Tarausi's zinger passes hit a cutter to the hole and tell me these women play "pick up" ball, then you must run with a very skillful set of players.


----------

